# Scared newbie



## JnG1093

Hi,
Ive been stalking some of these pages for the past 3 months as me and my DH are ttc! Eek! Am finding it a very scary process and am not sure if I have just experienced a chemical pregnancy :cry: am in need of advice and support and think all of you guys sound amazing! x


----------



## Haylee.

Welcome! I hope you find the answers you are looking for :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Hi JnG1093

Welcome to BabyandBump

Pop over to the TTC boards where you will find lot's of support from others

<3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! I hope you will find some answers in the TTC section :)


----------

